# When you don't enjoy anything at all



## hazelblue

There's absolutely nothing I enjoy anymore, I'm that depressed. I don't really feel anything, just hopelessness. But not in a passionate, motivating way.

I wouldn't say I _can't_ get out of bed... but I just think, 'what's the point?'. I've just been lying, staring at the ceiling, trying to think and checking SAS on my phone - for hours (quite usual for me). It doesn't even interest me, it's just a habit.

I don't even enjoy tv or the Internet. I switch over programmes I like cause it would be too much of a disappointment to realise the enjoyment is gone. Life is worthless without passion. Does anyone else feel depressed in this way?


----------



## The Truth

I used to off and on, but I'm so changeable. I can still relate though.

"Life is worthless without passion." What were you passionate about? What would you be passionate about without SA?


----------



## hazelblue

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I used to off and on, but I'm so changeable. I can still relate though.
> 
> "Life is worthless without passion." What were you passionate about? What would you be passionate about without SA?


Lots... but it's all dwindled away.


----------



## The Truth

hazelblue said:


> Lots... but it's all dwindled away.


Like what?


----------



## JohnnyR

yes i get like this alot of the time! i have a different perspective on it though! I think anxiety completely strips you off things superficial! For many people who are depressed or feeling **** with life, they can get by through distracting themselves with superficial things. For many people,like us, social anxiety strips bare everything. We know the limitations to mental stimulation through physical activities and mere entertainment. We see that these only bring temporary relief. I think out of anyone people with social anxiety are forced to face the reality of life. We are urged to look at our problems which at this moment may seem mental but i think if every single person on the planet were removed of their comforts and distractions they would just be as mental. So its an opportunity in a way. But not an easy one, very scary one.


----------



## probably offline

Yes.


----------



## hazelblue

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Like what?


I used to be good at piano but I got more performance anxiety over time, then I messed up the exam and haven't touched it in four years. I used to love my degree subject but the loneliness and depression melted my brain then I had to quit. I used to like sport but I suck at it so much, it's embarrassing to do things you're not good at as an adult. I did/would love travelling but I have no friends or anyone to go with and I'm not happy going alone. I used to like camping and adventuring but lost confidence cause I realised I'm weak and not good enough (and I fell out with my dad who did those things).

Things I used to enjoy but now don't for no particular reason, or because I feel crappy:
Reading (anything)
Listening to music
Watching TV/films/YouTube 
Photography
Computer art
Being tidy
Learning languages
Looking nice
Cooking
Computer games
SAS
Growing plants


----------



## MusingForX

Passion is tested when you dont feel like it.
people that give up at that moment just fade back into the background.

When life is utterly meaningless, its when you have all the reasons to pursue your past passions.
You cant off yourself, so might as well dedicate your time to something even if you dont garner any enjoyment. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## march_hare

I know how you feel ... I have ideas about what I want to do, but in the end I just do something totally mundane like look at Facebook or endlessly browse this site.


----------



## pati

hazelblue said:


> There's absolutely nothing I enjoy anymore, I'm that depressed. I don't really feel anything, just hopelessness. But not in a passionate, motivating way.
> 
> I wouldn't say I _can't_ get out of bed... but I just think, 'what's the point?'. I've just been lying, staring at the ceiling, trying to think and checking SAS on my phone - for hours (quite usual for me). It doesn't even interest me, it's just a habit.
> 
> I don't even enjoy tv or the Internet. I switch over programmes I like cause it would be too much of a disappointment to realise the enjoyment is gone. Life is worthless without passion. Does anyone else feel depressed in this way?


 Yes.


JohnnyR said:


> yes i get like this alot of the time! i have a different perspective on it though! I think anxiety completely strips you off things superficial! For many people who are depressed or feeling **** with life, they can get by through distracting themselves with superficial things. For many people,like us, social anxiety strips bare everything. We know the limitations to mental stimulation through physical activities and mere entertainment. We see that these only bring temporary relief. I think out of anyone people with social anxiety are forced to face the reality of life. We are urged to look at our problems which at this moment may seem mental but i think if every single person on the planet were removed of their comforts and distractions they would just be as mental. So its an opportunity in a way. But not an easy one, very scary one.


Brilliant. Spot on.


----------



## The Truth

hazelblue said:


> I used to be good at piano but I got more performance anxiety over time, then I messed up the exam and haven't touched it in four years. I used to love my degree subject but the loneliness and depression melted my brain then I had to quit. I used to like sport but I suck at it so much, it's embarrassing to do things you're not good at as an adult. I did/would love travelling but I have no friends or anyone to go with and I'm not happy going alone. I used to like camping and adventuring but lost confidence cause I realised I'm weak and not good enough (and I fell out with my dad who did those things).
> 
> Things I used to enjoy but now don't for no particular reason, or because I feel crappy:
> Reading (anything)
> Listening to music
> Watching TV/films/YouTube
> Photography
> Computer art
> Being tidy
> Learning languages
> Looking nice
> Cooking
> Computer games
> SAS
> Growing plants


 What are your current living conditions? Who do you live with?


----------



## hazelblue

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> What are your current living conditions? Who do you live with?


I'm comfortable but miserable, socially. I live with my 1-year-older sister because we are house sitting for my gran in a home but she always says she doesn't want to live with me cause I'm not normal.


----------



## The Truth

hazelblue said:


> I'm comfortable but miserable, socially. I live with my 1-year-older sister because we are house sitting for my gran in a home but she always says she doesn't want to live with me cause I'm not normal.


That's terrible.

I don't know what else to tell you other than you have to do _something_. Something you enjoy and find meaningful. Take care of your sister, start at the piano again, do whatever you need to do. Just *do not* use your social anxiety as a factor in any of your decisions whatsoever.


----------



## Truwolf

Melancholy is not necessarily a bad thing. I go for days at a time where I wish I didn't have to talk to anyone. That's when I get some of my best thinking done. Lack of ambition, understood. Everything takes energy, and people take the most.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Yeah. :/ Actually, I pretty much hate everything right now; even my hobbies stress me out and irritate me. I can't even stand to hear anyone talk, including myself.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I had some useful advice for you.  As somebody who has to rely on my own interests/passions just to get by, it pains me to see other people who've lost all that drive and interest...on the one hand, it's almost like a foreign concept to me, because I've always had a passion I can fall back on. But on the other hand, I do kind of understand it, because while my passion is still there, it's greatly diminished, and I often get frustrated that the things that used to come to me so easily either come now with a lot of effort or not at all.



MusingForX said:


> Passion is tested when you dont feel like it.
> people that give up at that moment just fade back into the background.
> 
> When life is utterly meaningless, its when you have all the reasons to pursue your past passions.
> You cant off yourself, so might as well dedicate your time to something even if you dont garner any enjoyment. You have nothing to lose.


As painful as it is to admit, this is kind of what I myself have to follow...I have nothing better I can do than just plow through the apathy and hope the passion comes back someday. :stu


----------



## Zil

I was like that last year. I started doing more sports and trying not to wander off too much. Most of the time you start thinking negatively and it just wears you down for free.

These days I wake up at 6-7AM everyday and love being all over the place. So I think that you also can shift your life.


----------



## SpyNumber403

MusingForX said:


> Passion is tested when you dont feel like it.
> people that give up at that moment just fade back into the background.


Passion is usually supposed to drive you.

What I see is that when I was younger I would always get lost in my passions in a very day dreamy way. For example, I'd make art and I'd put myself in that world. Now I just see flat, boring images. I'd play music and I'd pretend I was in some band or music outfit while I'd do it. Now I just listen to things I do and it sounds like clumsy crap. I'd workout and pretend I was training for some super secret fighting tournament. Now I just feel tired and don't get the whole point.

I can't do hobbies anymore because I've realized that I was never getting pleasure from doing the stuff but from the dreams I had going on in my head. It was from being young and having a small world and thinking everything was magical.


----------



## hazelblue

SpyNumber403 said:


> Passion is usually supposed to drive you.
> 
> What I see is that when I was younger I would always get lost in my passions in a very day dreamy way. For example, I'd make art and I'd put myself in that world. Now I just see flat, boring images. I'd play music and I'd pretend I was in some band or music outfit while I'd do it. Now I just listen to things I do and it sounds like clumsy crap. I'd workout and pretend I was training for some super secret fighting tournament. Now I just feel tired and don't get the whole point.
> 
> I can't do hobbies anymore because I've realized that I was never getting pleasure from doing the stuff but from the dreams I had going on in my head. It was from being young and having a small world and thinking everything was magical.


I feel the same way. It's not like the validity of the activities has changed, it's how I feel doing them (not the same).


----------



## hazelblue

MusingForX said:


> Passion is tested when you dont feel like it.
> people that give up at that moment just fade back into the background.
> 
> When life is utterly meaningless, its when you have all the reasons to pursue your past passions.
> You cant off yourself, so might as well dedicate your time to something even if you dont garner any enjoyment. You have nothing to lose.


You can't test passion - it's out of your control. Maybe you're thinking of resolve, which only lasts so long when you're not enjoying what you're doing.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

I had pretty much the exact same thing as you a little over a year ago. I remember laying in bed, miserable, completely unmotivated to do anything as the summer days slowly trickled along. I would go through all the things I used to love in my head, over and over-reading, writing, coding, making video games, running, etc-but the thought of getting up to do any of them was physically sickening.

Not sure how I got out of it. Schoolwork started to build up so I had to get off the computer, started having to deal with college applications and SATs and got a part-time job. Then I met some new friends at school and started actually having people to communicate with during the day. It was pretty gradual, but 99% of the time that feeling is gone now. You just need to force yourself to do those things you used to be passionate about-once you do, and get yourself engaged (particularly if it's a project you can get immersed in) you'll remember why it's so entertaining. It also helps to have other things to do so you're only enjoying your hobbies in spare time, and they don't become boring.

Good luck...I remember that feeling, it was awful. I'm sure you'll get over it though.


----------



## skg739

What goals do you have? Take a tiny baby step toward your goal each day. If you don't have a goal, make one.


----------



## Joe

I know I'm renewing an old thread but I've felt this way for two years. I constantly feel like I'm being dragged back by hopelessness.


----------



## Serephina

I felt like this some years ago and I've been trying to remember how I got through it. I think I just 'sat it out' ..... I don't remember making any effort to change things because I was beyond that. I think it's good to remember that we don't _always_ have to be the one to make the effort ..... sometimes situations, feelings, simply change of their own volition. We don't have to initiate _everything_. Sometimes things/people come to us.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm currently at the same level with my depression. It's the worst thing ever to feel this empty.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

I have felt that way several times, where I didn't enjoy anything. About two or so months ago, I was in a funk where I didn't want to leave my apartment. I watched old movies, and was content being on my own. 
However, I grew tired of it, and had to get out of the house. I decided to take my laptop, get in my car, and go to the library. I am able to fill out my day by reading books, the New York Times, the local paper, and keep myself occupied.
I am still a person who values his privacy, and enjoy being on my own the most. I have my limits in being around other people, and always cherish my time alone.


----------



## ZADY

You pretty much said it all..


----------



## Idontgetit

I enjoy sleeping but not much else at the moment.


----------



## original

I feel like this right now. I don't enjoy anything. I can't enjoy time off work and holidays because there is always work at the end of it or some problem and worry.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Amphoteric

If I were to give a general response, I'd say that I don't enjoy anything, either.
But I realize there's still a bunch of little things that ease off the despair at least for a quick moment.


----------



## livingthroughSA

Zil said:


> I was like that last year. I started doing more sports and trying not to wander off too much. Most of the time you start thinking negatively and it just wears you down for free.
> 
> These days I wake up at 6-7AM everyday and love being all over the place. So I think that you also can shift your life.


I know what u mean. in my case sometimes when I'm doing something i enjoy, i wander off and think negative things that happened to me and zappp! a huge energy drop i feel instantly.


----------



## Kalliber

I usually just exercise, helps even when I'm not in mood for anything..


----------



## Mike555

happened to me after the romantic love breakup. i used to enjoy playing different pc games before, watching youtube pranks, being with friends with multiplayer games, watching movies, tv series, reading stuff on the internet. now i don't enjoy it. it got worse. by a lot. i feel dead, empty. lonely after this. i don't want to go out of the house or far. because then i feel so lonely without her. i loved her so much. i feel like it will be for ever. also before the breakup i didn't enjoy anything at all. i used to enjoy only computer. now also computer i don't enjoy. i want to sit. and do nothing. nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO GO BACK WITH HER TOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but this severe social anxiety


----------



## sajs

hazelblue said:


> There's absolutely nothing I enjoy anymore, I'm that depressed. I don't really feel anything, just hopelessness. But not in a passionate, motivating way.
> 
> I wouldn't say I _can't_ get out of bed... but I just think, 'what's the point?'. I've just been lying, staring at the ceiling, trying to think and checking SAS on my phone - for hours (quite usual for me). It doesn't even interest me, it's just a habit.
> 
> I don't even enjoy tv or the Internet. I switch over programmes I like cause it would be too much of a disappointment to realise the enjoyment is gone. Life is worthless without passion. Does anyone else feel depressed in this way?


May I ask why ? this probably didnt happen out of the blue, so ...

I am sure that there is something you enjoy, as little as it may seem, i.e: reading, smoking, drinking coke, whatever.

Warmest regards.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

I wonder if Zoloft contributes to a lot to the apathy feeling. Its bad sitting there contemplating what to you want to do and theres nothing at all, and your not content sitting there doing nothing either.


----------



## Andras96

I feel this way everyday and it's horrible. I just want it to end.


----------



## Ellazona

Feel sorry for you! Have hade some really hard low water marks when i feelt 0 hope. What are you doing to NOT feel like this ? You should be doing a lot of different thing if you want to change your situation...


----------



## MyNameisChris

*Stumbled in 2 years too late*

I don't expect anyone to be watching this thread 2 years from it's inception but I decided to input anyway.

I stumbled into this forum and indeed this thread on March 25th 2015. Or, I am from the future! Don't get too excited though; its just as miserable and boring.

Anyway, reading some of these posts has actually cheered me up a little. I am sat laughing at the parallels to my own thoughts and experiences.

However, this is a site for depressed and anxious people, so I wont bore you with my symptoms. Needless to say, life has no meaning, purpose or enjoyment for me and hasn't done for over 10 years.

I digress, as I sit in my room on day 163 (give or take 163 days or so) starring at a screen or the back of my eyeballs, I start to get all philosophical. I wonder if anyone really deserves to be happy? Should we be happy? The world is filled with so much pain, suffering, inequality and injustice. Why is anyone happy? The answer is rather simple though, most people simply don't care and many don't have the mental structure required for such awareness.

I wonder if there is any purpose or meaning to anything. Our Galaxy could disappear from existence and the universe wouldn't even notice, it would just carry on being the Universe. And if the universe disappeared, would reality notice? And so on and so forth. And if it did matter or if anything did indeed notice or care, would that in itself mean anything or have any bearing on anything else. Blah blah blahdy blah!

And there was a little girl in a little red coat and her Granny was eaten by a Wolf but she didn't notice and no one cares.

The End


----------



## HenDoggy

I have no motivation to do anything these days...


----------



## hazelblue

Still checking on my old stuff. Thanks for responding


----------



## shnbwmn

Zil said:


> I was like that last year. I started doing more sports and trying not to wander off too much. Most of the time you start thinking negatively and it just wears you down for free.
> 
> These days I wake up at 6-7AM everyday and love being all over the place. So I think that you also can shift your life.


Spot on. Doing more and thinking less is the key.


----------

